
Five Black Fridays at the mall food court - luu
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/11/21/18104973/black-friday-mall-coffee-worker-experience-gloria-jeans
======
Killes
"Gloria Jean’s was the best job I ever had, because it was the only time I
felt like there was community to be found in an unnatural environment built
solely for the purpose of buying things. I care more about the women who
worked there than I do, no offense, about anyone I met in school or from
Twitter"

Makes me think of the movie Clerks, and other depictions of this spirit of
community in a unnatural commercial environment. Somehow the environment
greatly strengthens these human connection. I do have nostalgia for these
days. Corporations, instead of perfecting this kind of warmth and making the
working environment tolerable, perfected exploitation. Always short sighted
short term profit.

~~~
klenwell
Brings to mind one of my favorite Onion articles:

"Partygoers Mocked By Catering Staff"

[https://www.theonion.com/partygoers-mocked-by-catering-
staff...](https://www.theonion.com/partygoers-mocked-by-catering-
staff-1819566273)

 _Experts say mockery of the well-to-do by the serving class is a millennia-
old tradition._

~~~
will_pseudonym
That reminds me of one of my favorite comedy series, Party Down. It was
canceled largely because two of the actors (Adam Scott and Jane Lynch) were
pulled into two major network shows (Parks & Recreation and Glee,
respectively).

You can watch the first episode free here:
[https://www.starz.com/series/partydown/episodes/5131/details](https://www.starz.com/series/partydown/episodes/5131/details)

------
passthejoe
Best article I've read in a long time.

------
jiveturkey
meh

TLDR: his boss at a mall coffee shop was great and being a teen, he loved
working for pocket cash on black fridays. i think the author has it all wrong
and is mistaking his nostalgia and youth experience for the reality of modern
day black friday. the fact he liked working is not a consequence of a
particularly good boss.

not really worth the 5 minute read.

~~~
gnicholas
If you thought the author was a “he”, you obviously didn’t read it very
closely.

~~~
xtracerx
yeah, this was very clear.. I mean there were even pictures.

------
nathanaldensr
Is it just me, or is HN becoming a dumping ground for worthless stories from
internet "media" rags like Vox, The Atlantic, etc.? Are these outlets spamming
their stories to HN, or are people simply karma-whoring?

~~~
dang
The perception is common but inaccurate. HN has always had plenty of general-
interest articles.

HN's mandate is "anything that gratifies intellectual curiosity". As people's
curiosities differ, so do their opinions about what's on topic. When you run
into a streak of articles you don't like—and randomness guarantees such
streaks—it starts to feel like HN has gone off the rails. The underlying
system is more stable than that makes it seem.

Fortunately, if you don't like one article, there are others. For example, you
can always look at what you missed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-11-21](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-11-21).

~~~
DenisM
Oooh this link should totally go into the bar at the top of the screen.

I am often anxious about missing some important piece of news and it makes me
keep reading, feeding my HN "addiction". If I knew I could just come back
later and check yesterday's new I would feel a lot less compelled to finish
reading the front page before it expires.

~~~
dang
If we did that, what should the label be?

~~~
DenisM
"Recently popular" or "popular yesterday" or just "yesterday", or "the day
before".

~~~
dang
Those are all too long. Perhaps 'recent'? But then the history goes back all
the way, so that's a bit misleading.

~~~
DenisM
I'd prefer "recently" then. Recent works too.

